

Management Consultant Gary Hamel on Technology - jodrellblank
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p007g9yr/Global_Business_ReManaging_Management/

======
jodrellblank
I caught this on the radio the other day, and it's the first time in ages I've
heard something that made me think positively about management, something
other than the PHB / clueless middlemanager stereotypes.

One interesting take on things is where he says "I think of management as the
technology of human accomplishment; arranging and organizing people to achieve
things".

Also he asks what the management world's equivalent of the human genome
project, or one laptop per child is.

